

Sexism in science: Peer editor tells females their study needs a male author - TheBiv
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/04/30/sexism-in-science-peer-editor-tells-female-researchers-their-study-needs-a-male-author/

======
spcoll
The paper was an argument demonstrating that males in academia are sexist
fuckheads. Then an anonymous male reviewer comes along and writes:

 _" It would probably also be beneficial to find one or two male biologists to
work with (or at least obtain internal peer review from, but better yet as
active co-authors), in order to serve as a possible check against
interpretations that may sometimes be drifting too far away from empirical
evidence into ideologically biased assumptions."_

Thus confirming that males in academia are sexist fuckheads. Brilliant! QED! I
hope the next edition of the paper includes the review as supporting evidence
:)

------
paulhauggis
So do we get to see the paper? I see the anonymous peer reviews quoted all
over the place, but no actual link to the paper they submitted.

Yes, the comments were terrible, but the paper might be equally as terrible
and hence, got rejected.

